# Steiner 420 Manual



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!!



I'm hoping you can help me! A friend of mine and I have a Steiner 420 tractor, and I'm looking at changing the alternator. I'm also looking to replace the belt that connects from the drive pulley, to the rad fan, then to the alternator



I looked at it carefully last night, and pardon my language but it looks like a bitch of a job. Does anyone have a manual or a step by step on how to remove this? It's a Kubota WG600 engine but if anyone is familiar with it, or has a repair manual. I would appreciate any guidance or advice



Thank you!

Here is a picture of the beast!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will likely need to contact Steiner for a detailed service manual. http://www.steinerturf.com/contact-us/

However if it is the hydrostatic pump drive from the front of the engine that has you concerned, it is easy to remove the drive flanges and pull that shaft to replace the belt. 15 minute job. I have an illustrated PDF that shows that assembly on a 430 Max, same engine, same pump drive. No instructions, but once you see the assembly it will be a snap.

PM with your email and I can send that file to you if needed.


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey RC! Thanks for the reply!! It's actually the belt near the rear of the engine, the one that runs the alternator and fan I was hoping someone could guide me with


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The end with the starter, flywheel, and PTO sheave is the back. The front has the v-belt for the alternator, the water pump, etc. 

The front and back of the engine does not correlate to the front of the machine. Steiner mounts them backwards.

On the crankshaft pulley to which the v-belt attaches is a flexible disc with 6 bolts. The outer three detach the pump drive adapter from the flexible disc called the disc-weasler. Remove those three bolts and the adapter will usually deflect enough to remove and replace the belt. If it does not allow enough play to slip the belt past the pulley, then loosen the three bolts on the engine side of the pump drive to allow enough flex to clear the belt. 

As for the alternator it is attached the same way as most tractor and automotive applications, disconnect the negative battery cable before removing the alternator for service. Adjustment is same as pretty much all other alternators.

The plastic fan can be a tight squeeze to get the belt around, but just go slowly a blade at a time. Sometimes it is necessary to unbolt the fan shroud from the radiator to get the room to work.

I recommend you call Steiner if this is your first rodeo with that unit. They have excellent technical publications.


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you again! I'll reach out to them to see if they have any documentation . 

This is why I love this forum


----------

